# Quick Anonymous Survey on International Accessibility to Mental Health Programs



## SJSUBUS202

Hi!

I am a Japanese expat living in the U.S. I am also in a team of graduate students at San Jose State University researching the accessibility to mental health programs. As a part of the project, we are surveying to determine the community’s needs. If you have the time, please take a moment to fill out the quick survey by following the link below. The survey is anonymous, and we’d greatly appreciate your feedback. 



https://sjsu.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_bEMokgYO5wWOZIq



Thank you so much for being so helpful!

A Team of BUS-202
San Jose State University


----------



## Maria B.

Hello 
I am going to write my bachelor thesis on a similar topic. Is there a possibility to read into your project findings or exchange some of the results? I would be very grateful.


----------

